# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Cài đặt tự động, tải, download phần mềm yahoo chat cho mobile, điện thoại di động

## manhhung2206

internet - cả thế giới trong tay bạn!


việc cài đặt dịch vụ yahoo - chat trên điện thoại di động(mobile,đtdđ) của bạn bây giờ thật là đơn giản và tiện dụng.

bạn chỉ cần soạn tin theo cú pháp và gửi đến tổng đài 8700 bạn sẽ nhận được phần mềm yahoo chat trên điện thoại.
<div style="text-align: center">*soạn tin:*​</div> 


<div style="text-align: center">*abc gửi 8700*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">​</div> chát siêu rẻ, chát mọi lúc mọi nơi với dế yêu!

tính năng của phần mềm :

+ giao diện thân thiện gần giống với yahoo trên pc, dễ sử dụng.
+ sử dụng ngay nick chat trên yahoo messegner để đăng nhập và chat
+ tốc độ truy cập nhanh, tương thích với hầu hết các loại điện thoại
+ sử dụng được trên các điện thoại di động có hỗ trợ java và gprs
+ có thể buzz.
+ thêm nick / xóa nick, khi người khác thêm nick bạn thì bạn có thể chấp nhận hoặc từ chối ngay trên điện thoại.
+ lưu lịch sử chat.
+ bộ smile thông dụng.
+ báo có thư mới.
+ có thể đặt được status. new
+ có thể chuyễn từ invisible sang online một cách dễ dàng. new
+ tiết kiệm pin. new
+ và một số tính năng khác đang chờ bạn khám phá

- với phần mềmyahoo chattrên điện thoại di động bạn có thể online ở bất cứ nơi nào và ở bất cứ nơi đâu bạn muốn.

- phần mềm chat trên có nhiều tính năng vượt trội như khi bạn đăng nhận nó sẽ liên kết trực tiếp với server của yahoo nên tốc độ truy cập rất nhanh, gửi và nhận tin chat cũng rất nhanh. phần mềmyahoo chatnày rất ổn định không có hiện tượng nghẽ đường truyền như một số phần mềm khác. chúng tôi đã tiến hành thử nghiệm rất kỹ càng trước khi cung cấp cho các bạn

- với phần mềmyahoo-chatnày bạn chỉ cần có nick chat trên yahoo messenger mà bạn thường dùng trên máy tính là bạn có thể đăng nhập được trên điện thoại một cách dễ dàng và tốc độ rất cao, bạn cũng có thể tạo nick chat trên điện thoại. để sử dụng được phần mềmyahoo _chatmáy điện thoại của bạn chỉ cần hỗ trợ gprs và java.

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

ngoài ra có thể sử dụng lcg slick cũng rất tuyệt ^_^

----------

